# beekeeper beginner from Slovenia



## honeyman46408

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*



> I will post some new pictures soon,


Keep them comeing, that looks realy classy for a beginner


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

Bostek, thanks for posting the pictures. How much honey per hive is expected in your region?


----------



## beth14kk9

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

How cool is that?! I also keep chickens and it reminds me of a chicken coop from the outside. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stajerc61

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

Dober Dan, Kak ti kaj gre? I am in the Chicago area with 20 hives ampak sem Slovenc. Iscem recepturo za medeno zganje. Can you help?


----------



## bostek

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*



> Keep them comeing, that looks realy classy for a beginner


I will show you next year when its finished.
This is my first mini "beehouse" where i have 3 hives:












> Bostek, thanks for posting the pictures. How much honey per hive is expected in your region?


Hy... i think that average is 25kg, but this is not exact number.



stajerc61 said:


> Dober Dan, Kak ti kaj gre? I am in the Chicago area with 20 hives ampak sem Slovenc. Iscem recepturo za medeno zganje. Can you help?


Zdravo... pripravljamo se na zimo. Pa vi? Recepet za medeno žganje(če potrebuješ ti jih pošljem več):

http://www.kulinarika.net/recepti/11967/napitki/medeno-zganje/

Recipe for honey spirit (i hope this is right transaltion):
http://translate.google.com/transla...rika.net/recepti/11967/napitki/medeno-zganje/


----------



## stajerc61

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

Hvala lepa za recepturo. Nisem nikoli slisal da bi dali limono ali cimet v medico ampak bom probal. Mi se tudi pripravljamo na zimo. Upam da se kmalo spet slisimo. Mogoce lahko prides k nam in mi en cebelnjak skup zbijes. Zivijo!


----------



## Barry

If you care to use a language other than English, please take it to private communication.


----------



## hipifreq

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing the photos!

I just saw a NOVA documentary called "Tales From the Hive" that showed a beehouse that I think was in a German orchard. Same kind of thing where all the hives opened from the back into the honey house. Pretty cool concept.


----------



## heaflaw

Yes, this is very cool. Post more pictures. I remember reading & seeing pictures of something like this being done in some areas of the US around 100 years ago.

When you work them from inside & bees get out into the room, is there an issue with them getting back into the hive?


----------



## knoxjk

Hello Bostek, Nice job!! Your quite the carpenter and craftsman. I have gotten violin wood from your country and It must be quite beautiful there! Thanks for the post! And good luck with the bees.


----------



## MichaBees

Could you please describe your box design?
Looks like a raise panel cover and some hinges ?
Please elaborate.


----------



## Rex Piscator

Thanks for sharing your culture with me across the planet! Without the Interweb and BeeSourceDOTcom...I would not have known about the craftsmanship of Slovenia's beekeepers!! Keep it up!! 

I'd love to see more of how the world's culture's are adapting their techniques and equipment to their localized environments.....or even how within the US; how each region handles their variables?!!

That is a very elaborate hive I've seen pictured....hinges[for observation??]. Super nice HoneyHouse; your structure is coming along nicely and the 3 hive stand is very nice....is the height stand for bear control?

Thanks again, BeeSourceDOTcom and great layout showing some of your equipment bostek!! Let's see more of beekeeping in Slovenia.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl

Wow, how interesting!! Thanks so much for posting the pictures and info. So neat to see how others house their bees. Thanks again!!


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene

These beehouses are beautiful and they teach what can be done. I would be interested in the way the bees are handled inside the house, what the frames look like, how the frames are supported and how the expansion of the individual hive is handled. 
As a side note, I listen almost every day to RadioOberkrain.de and just love the music.
Take care and have fun


----------



## max2

Hi Bostek,

I had the pleasure of visiting a Slovenian beeyard some years back. I can't remeber his name but he had a successful business mixing honey with Beetroot juice. Great Beekeepers in your country.


----------



## bostek

> When you work them from inside & bees get out into the room, is there an issue with them getting back into the hive?


You just leave beehouse door and window(s) open, and they go out. No problem



> Hello Bostek, Nice job!! Your quite the carpenter and craftsman. I have gotten violin wood from your country and It must be quite beautiful there! Thanks for the post! And good luck with the bees.


Thanks. Here are some pictures from Bled, and Soča (where they filmed Price Caspian)

Soča:







¸

http://socawalley.blogspot.com/2008_07_01_archive.html

Bled:











> Could you please describe your box design?


You have 2 floors. This is typical AŽ hive. On bottom floor you have beequeen and brood, food and so on. There is a queen grid, that prevents queen to go on 1. floor. So you seperate honey from young ones. If you want, you can remove the grid and have brood also up. So that is some basic about hive.
You can have also 3 floor AŽ hive or some other versions. 

And every floor has its own "door", that you can remove if you want(when you check inside). Otherwise you just look at bees thrue the net. 
Behind the net you have container, where you put sugar solution, when they dont have enough to eat.


----------



## stajerc61

Hello Bostek, please send me a private message regarding your bee house. I would like to send you my email address. Thanks, I would like to keep in touch with you because I do not know any Slovenian beekeepers.


----------



## sjj

bostek said:


> ....beekeeping, that is quite diffrent than in other countries. We use our own AŽ hives, and keep them in so called beehouses.
> This is traditional beehouse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Do you think about using solar cells on the roof? Is the solar power concept popular among beekeepers in your country?


----------



## bostek

sjj said:


> Do you think about using solar cells on the roof? Is the solar power concept popular among beekeepers in your country?


I think its good solution, if you dont have any other powersource nearby...i know some that have it for keeping away bears - movement sensors and sirens... because in some parts they have problems with them.
I have seen also that they use car battery and converter to 220V. That is also one possibility.


----------



## bostek

Here are 2 new photos:




















My first swarm:










and my first bees(that i got in smaller AŽ hive):


----------



## bostek

And some from this year:


----------



## arcowandbeegirl

Wow thanks for posting! How interesting!


----------



## D Coates

Very cool, I really appreciate you showing the interior set up. I've always wondered how things are laid out in there. Being completely different from anything here in the US any more photos you want to put up are greatly appreciated.


----------



## AstroBee

I hope that's not a power line that's supporting your aluminum ladder 

Nice pics.


----------



## bostek

D Coates said:


> Very cool, I really appreciate you showing the interior set up. I've always wondered how things are laid out in there. Being completely different from anything here in the US any more photos you want to put up are greatly appreciated.


I wil show you, or record how am i working and so in spring... so you will see from begging how is like to work with AŽ hive.



> I hope that's not a power line that's supporting your aluminum ladder
> 
> Nice pics.


Hehe... no... its telephone line, so no problem  If it would be power line, i would go near that


----------



## bigwoodsbees

I am very interested in learning more about how you keep bees in the AZ hive so please do continue to post photos and information as your spring season gets underway.


----------



## Michael Bush

I am fascinated by any hive that lets me open the brood nest without lifting supers. I have a few details that I think I'm beginning to see.

1) Are the frames suspended on that metal rod we see in the back (front?) of the hive? Is there another in the front (back?)?

2) Is that a spacer across the back wall (from the point of view of the door)


----------



## Barry Tolson

I, too, am intrigued by this AZ hive. Are dimensional drawings available anywhere?


----------



## bigwoodsbees

This site has some line drawings.

http://web.bf.uni-lj.si/jbozic/cic/AZhive.html


----------



## bostek

A little photo presentation.

In the right side you see AŽ hive. Down you have queen and brood, up you have honey and between queen grid.










Preparing "upstairs" - frames for natural honeycomb:










And here you see how you can work. Here i am by my temporary beehouse, will start in new this year. So you just pull frame out and take a look. Just open outer and hive inner door and check what do you need. No need to lift anything:










I will prepare this spring some detailed photos of hives and work aroud them. Maybe also some videos.


----------



## PerryBee

Looks pretty comfortable, sitting in that chair working your hive!  :thumbsup:
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## bigwoodsbees

Wow! Thanks you so much for posting the great photos. I look forward to learning more from you about this type of hive.


----------



## hipifreq

Thanks so much for posting more photos Bostek. I really appreciate the chance to see how another culture keeps bees.


----------



## clgs

Thank you for introducing me to this wonderful design. While looking for more photos on the internet I found the following:

www.zirovnica.com/2003/cebelarji/zbornik/zbornik14.jpg

If you do some snooping for photos of Slovenian beehouses you'll find some fantastic artwork on the hive fronts. So Beautiful as well as practical. To not have to lift up boxes....Yea!!

Looks like a lot of technical care goes into the design of these beehouses. Are they sold in kits to build on site? Also - are there suppliers of the AZ beehive box that will sell into the US?


----------



## bostek

I am back again  I made a little video, so you can see how i am cheking my bees... i am just a beginner, so maybe others are doing other way... but you can see how are we working with our hives:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-hF9KFl-zk


----------



## garyk1398

What a great thread and thanks for sharing it with us!:thumbsup:


----------



## bostek

My new beehouse with 6 colonies, room for 4 more and 6 smaller hives...


----------



## kbfarms

Love the pictures, please keep them coming. It looks like you have dairy goats also? Is that an Alpine up on the hill? We raise Nubian dairy goats.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl

Wow what a neat bee house you have built!! Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## forgeblast

Just wondering, but it looks like this would bee perfect for a warre system. 
I am building a fieldstone garden shed, it would be easy to add a second floor and make it into a bee house, the bear issue would be solved a bit better then worrying about my electric fence. 
Does anyone have pictures of the inside, or better yet how a warre system would work in it. 
I am picturing in my head, that you wouldnt need the roof on the warre, and you would work it like normal, adding boxes under, you would just need a stationary floor. 
By any accounts they are awesome pictures and a great idea.


----------



## Mariner

Click on the links and then the pics...

http://www.bolha.com/cebelarstvo/az-panji-oglas1277683274

http://www.bolha.com/cebelarstvo

http://www.pcelinjak.hr/index.php/Kosnice/10-okvirna-a-konica.html


----------



## max2

What a lovely Thread.
I had the opportunity to visit Tone Fabjan in Sec many years ago and he took me to visit a queen breeder. The Slovenians are doing their beekeeping in stile. When I was there we had lunch near the beehouse and without warning a number of swarms took of. An experince I will never forget.
Keep the photos coming - thanks!


----------



## bostek

Nice to hear that. We have quite "bad" winter - i mean no snow, and warm temperatures...maybe will get some snow in february. 

You can see some my photos on http://tovornik.cit.si

By beehouse(not finished yet):


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper

Bostek,

Thank you for sharing. Those are the coolest bee houses I have yet come across. I am planning one for a winter project. Was wondering what is the width of those frames ?

Cheers,
Drew


----------



## bostek

Frames are 41x26 cm. You have some plans here: 
http://www.webslovenia.si/cebela/thumbnails.php?album=48

Some images on google:
https://www.google.si/search?q=a%C5%BE+panj&hl=sl&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ANybUKLcF8zAswbpoIHACw&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=2048&bih=1051

My new domain: http://tovornik.info


----------



## mmmooretx

bostek,
Thank you very much for sharing so much with us on a hive we are not familiar with in the USA.
I do have a question regarding the wood tray you put in the bottom of the hive in your video. What is its purpose? I am also subscribed to your YouTube site. Was the skiing movie taken this year?
Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## RAFAEL/PR

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

That is crazy awesome there sorry i have to copy your photo to show my friends


----------



## bostek

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

No problem. You can show photos to anyone 

Wood tray is a varoa tester, but it separate from az hive. newer hives already have this tester in bottom. so its included and not separate.

skiing movie is old. we got some snow today:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...27304.556522463&type=1&ref=notif&notif_t=like


----------



## mmmooretx

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

I cannot look at the new pictures, got the following message:

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## bostek

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...32506813482488_907056381_n.jpg&size=1536,2048


----------



## bostek

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

*Help to reach my dreams*

At the moment i can't afford to expand my beekeeping, so i decided to find some sponsors, that would help to to accomplish my ideas. 
Main idea is to start free, innovative biodynamic beekeeping tourism, that would involve safe bee observation (especially for kids), education, promotion and charity. 
I am also developing some less known bee products, "adopt" bee colony project, help misfortune kids, educate about bees, promoting biodynamical way of beekeeping and much more. 

You can learn more about my ideas here: 
http://igg.me/p/299505/x/1951963

Any donations are greatly helpful, you can choose perks (so you get something in return) or just donate amount that you can. You can pay by paypal(and login with facebook). 

Thank you


----------



## bostek

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

I have added project to crowdfunding site indiegogo:
http://www.indiegogo.com/beekeeping-tovornik/x/1951963?c=home

And everyone that contributes, gets something - look and available perks on the right side of indeogogo site









So here are some main points:

* modification of bee shed with our slovenian AŽ hives (with hive endings) - capable to observe beekeeper behind safety glass or net
* middle ages section - practical beekeeping in hollow tree, skeps, and first home made hives
* LR hives section - modern hives
* beekeeping around the world - some traditional and current hives from around the world
* observation hives - i am developing inovative safe observation hives for smaller kids, that are lower positioned, so children can watch from the ground, and there is smaller chance to get stung. Appropriate from 1 year old and above. For example you can see my 1.5 year old daughter.
* evolving some rare and not so known bee products
* free tour, lecture, products tasting, learning about our carniolan bee and her current problems, diffrences between biodynamical and modern beekeeping
* give a chance to misfortune kids to start beekeeping without starting cotst
* photos in beekeeping suit (adult and children)
* adopt bee colony project (individuals and companies) can "adopt" colony and monitor its progress and get their products, visit pure nature
* donating 200 candles and 50kg of honey

So i have lots of ideas, more still waiting... so will be trying to complete as much as i can this year.

Skep waiting to get usefull


----------



## Mariner

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

AŽ hives are the bomb!


----------



## Mariner

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*



stajerc61 said:


> Dober Dan, Kak ti kaj gre? I am in the Chicago area with 20 hives ampak sem Slovenc. Iscem recepturo za medeno zganje. Can you help?


Čisto enostavno....žganje in med....nič drugega....


----------



## Mariner

Michael Bush said:


> I am fascinated by any hive that lets me open the brood nest without lifting supers. I have a few details that I think I'm beginning to see.
> 
> 1) Are the frames suspended on that metal rod we see in the back (front?) of the hive? Is there another in the front (back?)?
> 
> 
> 2) Is that a spacer across the back wall (from the point of view of the door)


Yes to both, I have these hives and can take some more photos of them if you like. These hives are also double walled, ie insulated and have several other very nice features.
Cheers!


----------



## TWall

Mariner,

I too find these AZ hives fascinating. I have seen the websites with pictures of plans. But, dimensions and all the details are still not clear to me. I'd like to eventually build one for my backyard. They look like a combination of a full-sized hive and an observation hive.

Tom


----------



## Cloverdale

Innovative for us US Beekeepers...do like the way yours work.....thanks and God bless with you ideas to help others and share...Deb


----------



## newbeeguy

some of these images don't seem to open but the links mostly do and have great pics, thanks. I like the rain/snow melt water recovery system, simple and elegant and keeps the bees well watered.


----------



## bostek

You can see some of my pictures here: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Čebe...778177861?id=152219778177861&sk=photos_stream


----------



## newbeeguy

Some of these pics are professional quality, you have a very good eye and know how to use your camera. Thanks for sending me the link to these pics, I enjoy them very much.


----------



## igep

bostek said:


> I am back again  I made a little video, so you can see how i am cheking my bees... i am just a beginner, so maybe others are doing other way... but you can see how are we working with our hives:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-hF9KFl-zk


HI Bostek:

I just ordered an AZ hive from Logar in SLovenia. It is expected to arrive in a couple of weeks. I would be very interested in staying in touch with you in case I have any questions setting it up. My email is [email protected]. I would greatly appreciate any help or suggestions. Mine will be out in the open for now, I will also have some Langstroth hives near it.



P:shhhh:eg


----------



## enrique

*Re: beekeeper beginer from Slovenia*

Enjoyed the Slovenian comment.


----------



## igep

Hi Bostek:

I would like some advice. I tried to email you but the message was returned
I have an AZ hive on order but haven't the slightest idea of how to house it or how to manage it. I would really appreciate and suggestions and pictures if possible. I may need to wait until next year to set it up. Please contact me
Peg in Boston MA
[email protected]


----------



## igep

igep said:


> HI Bostek:
> 
> I just ordered an AZ hive from Logar in SLovenia. It is expected to arrive in a couple of weeks. I would be very interested in staying in touch with you in case I have any questions setting it up. My email is [email protected]. I would greatly appreciate any help or suggestions. Mine will be out in the open for now, I will also have some Langstroth hives near it.
> 
> 
> 
> P:shhhh:eg


Hi again:

I just watched your video checking the beehives. What is the board that you used for support? Is that the sipalnik or wood strewer? Is that also used for installing the bees or is there a better method? With Lang hives I take out about 4-5 frames and lay the box right in and let them walk out. Could that be done with the AZ hive?? Thanks


----------



## Robt

Hello, I am looking to buy colonies this spring, do you have any for sale or can anyone refer someone who is selling Carnica colonies in Slovenia. Thank You.


----------



## Mariner

If I understood you correctly, you are located in Slovenia and would like to aquire a beehive and bees? If that's the case you can check the following link or ask around, I'll bet that you'll find what your looking for fast. Remember Slovenia has the most bee keepers per capita ... Cheers


----------



## Mariner

Mariner said:


> If I understood you correctly, you are located in Slovenia and would like to aquire a beehive and bees? If that's the case you can check the following link or ask around, I'll bet that you'll find what your looking for fast. Remember Slovenia has the most bee keepers per capita ... Cheers



http://www.bolha.com/kmetijstvo-gozdarstvo/cebelarstvo/

Or let me know where you are ( what region) and I'll put you in touch with someone.


----------



## Mariner

Michael, 

The frames are supported by the metal rod, and they have a spacer on the wall that they can engage. Think of it like sliding out a book from a rack. Many people make their own wooden ware and the metal components are readily available. If your interested let me know and I'll take some pics for you.


----------



## Robt

Mariner said:


> http://www.bolha.com/kmetijstvo-gozdarstvo/cebelarstvo/
> 
> Or let me know where you are ( what region) and I'll put you in touch with someone.


Thank You for your reply, I am actually in Albania, I would like to adopt the Carnica race here.


----------



## Goran

Robt said:


> Hello, I am looking to buy colonies this spring, do you have any for sale or can anyone refer someone who is selling Carnica colonies in Slovenia. Thank You.


I have one Pislak queen, will see her performance this spring. Also know some other beeks that are satisfied with them, will see their results this season also. Also I know they are sold wide in Europe.

http://cebelarstvo-pislak.si/welcome/


----------



## Michael Bush

> If your interested let me know and I'll take some pics for you.

I'd love to seem more details on how the frames are suspended and how you pull them out.


----------



## WBVC

It is great to have folks on the list that are using AZ hives in the bee house style.

Could you post more details on how these hives are constructed and managed?
How do you super them for honey production when the vertical space appears to be limited (fixed)?
Doesn't the bee house get filled with stray bees that can't make it back to their hive after an inspection?
Very interesting way to manage bees.


----------



## Goran

Michael Bush said:


> > If your interested let me know and I'll take some pics for you.
> 
> I'd love to seem more details on how the frames are suspended and how you pull them out.


I don't work with AŽ, but I saw this video and a pics, which I think will show you what you asked for. My mentor has some AŽ grom.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td77m9nvM1E

http://poljoprivredni-forum.com/showthread.php?t=26822


----------



## Michael Bush

Thanks. Very interesting. The powered bee brush was something else... not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Goran

My mentor has one, I worked with it, fast going through supers, don't bring the bees along.. More and more is used here ( let's say - popular). It runs on car battery.


----------



## Texas_Drone

Interesting thread, thanks a million for reviving it. Curiosity got me and did some Googling for images and the artwork on some Slovenian hives is astounding.


----------



## Michael Bush

>the artwork on some Slovenian hives is astounding.

Now I see why they invented bee houses. To protect their paintings!


----------



## drlonzo

I'd love to know more about how the frames slide in and out of the hives. What keeps them hanging in the hives..


----------



## Goran

Bottom metal bars, metal spacers. Not easy but when get the routine not such fuss.. 

Some played and made langs something simmilar.


----------



## drlonzo

Is there anyplace in the US to buy one of the AZ hives with all hardware?


----------



## SmokyArkie

Fascinating! Thank you for sharing Bostek.


----------



## SmokyArkie

I love the pictures and would love to have some construction plans/dimensions when you are done!


----------



## Cloverdale

Čebelarstvo Tovornik 

This is his Facebook page name.


----------



## Baileyandme2001

Hey Bostek,

I am a novice beekeeper in the northeastern US and wanted to use the Slovenian AŽ hive.

I was told that a beehouse like yours was the best way to keep them safe during our 4 seasons.

Did you use design plans to make this structure (it is beautiful)? I have not seen something yet that I can adapt for this use online.

Thanks in advance for any information, and great work it is lovely!

Maria-Elena


----------



## Baileyandme2001

http://www.slovenianbeekeeping.com/home.html and http://www.thebeeshop.com/AZ-Slovenian-hive-p/hive-01.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cloverdale

Baileyandme2001 said:


> http://www.slovenianbeekeeping.com/home.html and http://www.thebeeshop.com/AZ-Slovenian-hive-p/hive-01.htm
> 
> Hope this helps!


Did you know that there is an AZ hive site on facebook? I'm sure if you ask there domeone would be guppy to help.


----------



## Verify

some custom AŽ hives (not standard at all) just after moving them for lime tree blooming...


----------

